# Eure schönsten Forellenbilder



## Master Hecht (18. November 2007)

Hallo, da es ja auch schon nen thread mit karpfenbildern gibt, wollte ich hier mal einen mit den schönsten Forellenbildern eröffnen, brauchen nicht die größten sein, aber die gerne auch. Naja dann zeigt mal her.


----------



## Master Hecht (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Hat keiner gute Bilder von gefangenen Forellen oder sowas??? Wie gesagt egal ob Regen oder Bachforelle.


----------



## Krüger82 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Was ist mit dir hast du keine?????????


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

bitte schön...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Ich hab auch was: :m


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

hier ein paar puffforellen, die ich anfang des jahres gefangen habe........

ja ich weiß....ich schäme mich ja auch dafür, aber bei uns in der forellenregion sind im winter nur die puffteile  beangelbar#d
zu saisonbeginn müssen die halt herhalten....


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

hast du die mittlere an den zaun genagelt?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

@Smith_&_Wesson
Erstmal selber besser machen! 

sind ja immerhin 2 Leistungen: Fisch zu fangen und ein Foto zu stande bekommen, das ist auch keine Kleinigkeit. 
Ich wünsche mir immer meinen Fotograf herbei, nur ist da selten jemand der dies tun kann. |rolleyes 
Und Fischfinger mit Blut+Schleim und Digitalkamera vertragen sich auch nicht so besonders.

Und jetzt hat Johnnie Walker mit seinen Forellen aus Intensivhaltung mir auch noch den Kontrast für unsere fast-ganz-wilden Harzforellen aus Stauseen gegeben, finde ich gar nicht mal schlecht. 
Die hier müssen sich ihr Futter selber erjagen und werden außerdem durch Großhechte erbarmungslos dezimiert, die schlappen sind sofort weg, weswegen u.a. die Hechte bei dem Schlaraffenland mehr als erstklassig schmecken! :q


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Hier ist auch noch ein schönes Bild von einer BaFo 
(42 cm, gefangen in der Bröns Au in DK)


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

hier mal ein paar bafos aus der our


----------



## Jean (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Bitte sehr....#h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Schönste Forellenbilder? Hab ich auch... |supergri







Wobei der Karpfenthread sich eher auf aktuelle, denn auf schönste Bilder bezieht. :g


----------



## Jean (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Und nochmal...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Dann muß die auch noch hier rein, das rot-orange war aber schon etwas blaß geworden. Seit dem Drill in der Sonne weiß ich aber wofür die Punkte gut sind.


----------



## zesch (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

so ein paar Fotos hätte ich auch:

aus dem *"heimischen" Bächlein*:

















da kommt noch was...


----------



## Jean (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Die kennt bestimmt der ein oder andere aus meinem Bericht

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=83787

aber trotzdem nochmal


----------



## Case (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Die größte 2007

Case


----------



## zesch (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Norwegen Forelle:





+ aus der Ruhr

Lachs ....:





aus dem Bächlein:





Gruß

zesch


----------



## Rossi1983 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Ich hab da auch ein´s...Mal auf die schnelle rausgesucht :m


----------



## Seatrout (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Hab auch eine aus 2006

Schön is zwar ne frage,aber groß war sie.

Gruß


----------



## Adlerfan (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

hab hier auch noch welche aus`m bach (allerdings per handy fotografiert):


----------



## MuggaBadscher (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

richtig schöne fische!!!
hab hier auch noch n bilde...wer den thread bachforellenpirsch mitgelesen hat kennt sie aber schon |wavey:
so ein thread verschönert einfach die Schonzeit#6
http://img337.*ih.us/img337/1807/sany0041mg3.jpg


----------



## babyjessi (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Wow Foolishfarmer. Cooles Bild....


----------



## Master Hecht (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*



Krüger82 schrieb:


> Was ist mit dir hast du keine?????????



ich mache irgendwie nie fotos von fischen die ich gefangen habe aber ich gucke mal vielleicht hab ich ja noch eins.


----------



## fishingchamp (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

ich habe hier auch noch ein paar bilder vom forellenangeln in frankreich...
es war ein super urlaub...


----------



## fishingchamp (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

hier geht es weiter...


----------



## Slotti (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

@fishingchamp

das is ja ein herrliches plätzchen !! Wo war denn das?

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Blauzahn (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich hab auch was: :m



Dazu OT eine Frage Det.
Wie hast Du den Holzknauf an die Arc gebastelt?
Oder ist es gar eine gänzlich andere Kurbel?

Grüße,
René


----------



## xxcruiserxx (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*





:q:q:q

das war in dänemark an einem put & take....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

@Blauzahn
schau mal da .... 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92597
wäre hier zu störend, OT.


----------



## holle (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

http://img503.*ih.us/img503/1142/31z30328edited60erbafonu0.jpg

http://img503.*ih.us/img503/2056/31z30356editedrr5.jpg

http://img516.*ih.us/img516/3816/wasserwirbelkg9.jpg

http://img508.*ih.us/img508/1226/werbefotovz8.jpg

http://img488.*ih.us/img488/9673/2bafosqe7.jpg

http://img231.*ih.us/img231/8017/06bafodoppeldrillcr5.jpg

http://img112.*ih.us/img112/7553/10bafoba2.jpg

http://img236.*ih.us/img236/9657/1133erbafohollere3.jpg

http://img112.*ih.us/img112/933/03bafoxf8.jpg

und auch wenns keine forelle ist, ist es doch ein salmonide  

http://img139.*ih.us/img139/8819/doppeltko0.jpg


----------



## Hai2 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

endgeile bilder @ holle :m

so ein, zwei hab ich auch noch:


----------



## fishingchamp (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*



Slotti schrieb:


> @fishingchamp
> 
> das is ja ein herrliches plätzchen !! Wo war denn das?
> 
> Grüße Slotti



danke! es ist an der côte d'azur ca. 5 km im innenland...das flüsschen heißt loup...

ich habe leider etwas zu bemängeln:
hier gibt es bilder von forellen, die einfach so ins gras geworfen wurden und das passt für mich nicht in diesen thread...es sind zwar trotzdem schöne fische, aber ich würde mich ehr über fische freuen, die auf den bilder noch frisch sind...


----------



## Blauzahn (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Holle... das ist noch Ausbaufähig :m

Lade Dich hiermit im Sommer auf eine Pirsch am Wohnort der ersten Beiden ein. |supergri

Grüße,
René


----------



## holle (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

@ blauzahn

is gebont, lässt sich machen.  #6
willst doch nur die top-secret-stellen wissen :g

und ausbaufähig ist das auf alle fälle :q


----------



## KHof (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

....oder die hier:


Klaus


----------



## Master Hecht (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> 
> das war in dänemark an einem put & take....



Das sind ma tiere hamma dinger.


----------



## Blauzahn (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*



holle schrieb:


> willst doch nur die top-secret-stellen wissen :g



Ist keine Pflichtveranstaltung sondern eine Einladung!
Und von den Stellen reden wir nicht, es wird einfach nur gangelt.
Ich Poste hier mit Bedacht nicht,
was ich wo fange :q


----------



## Molke-Drink (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Dicke Dinger :vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Es war schon echt ein Kunststück, als absoluter nicht - Forellenangler ein Forellenbild auf meinem Rechner zu finden. Dies war mit ca 25cm meine bisher mit Abstand kleinste Meerforelle!


----------



## Tokker (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Meine Forelle von genau 60cm!!!Gefangen auf Trockenfliege(Maifliege).
:m


----------



## Master Hecht (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Sind ja schon schöne dinger dabei wer hat noch welche???


----------



## stephan_81 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

@holle
schöne fische.
ist das auf deinem letzten foto auch ne bachforelle?
ich habe bei der kopfform und dem verlauf der maulspalte spontan an nen lachs gedacht ( aber ein wirklicher experte bin ich auf dem gebiet nicht, da es hier kaum anschauungsunterricht gibt).
gruß
stephan


----------



## Living Dead (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Dasn Lachs.


----------



## Beifänger (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*


----------



## Beifänger (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*


----------



## holle (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*



stephan_81 schrieb:


> @holle
> schöne fische.
> ist das auf deinem letzten foto auch ne bachforelle?
> ich habe bei der kopfform und dem verlauf der maulspalte spontan an nen lachs gedacht ( aber ein wirklicher experte bin ich auf dem gebiet nicht, da es hier kaum anschauungsunterricht gibt).
> ...



ist ein lachs, hast richtig gedacht. 
übrigens ein sächsischer lachs, aber mehr wird nicht verraten. ich war selbst mehr als überrascht wie man auf dem bild an meiner entgleisten mimik vielleicht auch sieht. und dann noch auf nen eigenbau-wobbler... :q


----------



## stephan_81 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

zu dem lachs meine besonderen glückwünsche.
da bin ich aber erleichtert!
ich habe ein paar mal überlegt zu posten. man will sich hier ja auch nicht zum affen machen.|peinlich
gruß
stephan


----------



## donlotis (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Konnte mich doch nicht zurückhalten:








Gruß donlotis


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Will ja nicht meckern aber, irgendwie war der Titel des theareds doch: Eure SCHÖNSTEN Forellenbilder

Sind par schöne aufnahmen dabei, aber naja irgendzwei dicke Regenbogner oder 10 Refos aus nem Puff die im Dreck rumliegen empfinde ich nicht als schön

Aber Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten

mfg Flo


----------



## sevone (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*



> Will ja nicht meckern aber, irgendwie war der Titel des theareds doch: Eure SCHÖNSTEN Forellenbilder
> 
> Sind par schöne aufnahmen dabei, aber naja irgendzwei dicke Regenbogner oder 10 Refos aus nem Puff die im Dreck rumliegen empfinde ich nicht als schön
> 
> ...



meine meinung!


----------



## esox82 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

@beifänger und donlotis:
sehr schöne bilder und fische!


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Na dann will ich auch mal, hier ein Silberling von unser
Neujahrstour 2007


----------



## gismowolf (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Einige Bilder von schön gezeichneten Forellen kann ich Euch auch zeigen:


----------



## skatefreak (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

@beifänger
tolle bilder#6gutenn hintergrund gewählt


----------



## Wasserpatscher (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Und hier zwei Bachforellen aus Frankfurt am Main (aber nicht aus dem Main).


----------



## Beifänger (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

@ esox82 und skatefreak

schön, dass euch die Bilder gefallen!










TL Beifänger


----------



## esox82 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

ja,tun sie,beifänger,auch diese forelle "on the rocks"


----------



## Ollistricker (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Habe da auch mal eins.


----------



## Master Hecht (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Hat vielleicht noch einer welche?? Auch Meerforellen sind immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## snorreausflake (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und Fischfinger mit Blut+Schleim und Digitalkamera vertragen sich auch nicht so besonders.


Genau deswegen hab ich auch wenig Fangbilder aber dagegen könnte vielleicht ne Olympus Miu Diggi Cam für Abhilfe sorgen,gibts Wasserdicht bis 10 Meter.


----------



## Master Hecht (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Aber was ist dann bitte mit den ganzen Karpfenanglern die ihre fische nen paar min anne luft halten die dürfen das oder was also  manche leute sollten echt die Klappe halten. Dann kommt auch nicht son müll dabei raus.

Mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Watfischer84 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Mohin |wavey:

Hab hier auch noch 2 Pics







Nocheins


----------



## Master Hecht (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Da sind ja wirlich schöne bilder dabei.


----------



## saiblingfreak 123 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Das sind mal zwei Bilder von Forellen aus der Jagst. #h


----------



## kspr (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*


----------



## fantazia (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

*hmm,
ob diese ganzen aufn boden liegenden puff bilder schön sind?
naja ok geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden.
*


----------



## kspr (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Hi fantazia,
das ist kein forellenpuff  das ist unser Privatteich bestückt mit Hecht,Forellen,Karpfen,Zandern,Barschen etc. Wohlgemerkt sind die bilder nicht sehr schön (handycam), werde mal schaun das ich heute mal schönere mache


----------



## fantazia (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

war auch nicht nur auf dein bild bezogen.
aber soll jeder posten was er will.
hat ja eh jeder bisschen andere vorstellung was
schöne bilder sind.


----------



## Slotti (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Zwar auch aus nem Forellenpuff aber mit 3,5 kg nicht so ganz klein.


http://img230.*ih.us/img230/4479/jd520011klvy1.jpg


----------



## Hai-Happen (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Toller Fisch#6!

Petri Heil!!!


----------



## Master Hecht (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

gibt doch mit sicherheit noch mehr bilder oder???#c#c


----------



## The_Pitbull (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Bin Dienstag am Ostfriesischen Forellenteich Almsee. Bilder Folgen dann Mitwoch#h.Gruß Holger


----------



## PureContact (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*



Slotti schrieb:


> Zwar auch aus nem Forellenpuff aber mit 3,5 kg nicht so ganz klein.
> 
> 
> http://img230.*ih.us/img230/4479/jd520011klvy1.jpg






manchmal kommrs nicht auf die größe an!


----------



## gismowolf (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Ein Foto mit ´ner MEFO hab ich auch.(Smöla 2005)


----------



## Master Hecht (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

hochgeholt
wer noch welche hat posten...


----------



## Bausi (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

hätte auch etwas da...

Goldforellen sind einfach nur schön!!!


----------



## angelpfeife (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Sorry aber dein Foto ist einfach zu klein.


----------



## Bausi (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Stimmt, besser bekomme ich es aber nicht hin...

Bin wohl zu alt für die ganze Technik, sorry!


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Da hab ich auch was Schönes...

http://img99.*ih.us/img99/1439/vatertagsangeln07ln3.jpg


----------



## megaholli (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Auch aus dem Puff, aber sonst gibt es hier keine Forellen.


----------



## Master Hecht (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

schöne Forellis noch...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Pete Pike (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*



Watfischer84 schrieb:


> Mohin |wavey:
> 
> Hab hier auch noch 2 Pics
> 
> ...


Fliege + Wathose, das ist für mich irgendwie der Inbegriff von Forellenangeln. Kann nur noch durch n Bach auf Bachforellen getoppt werden. Schade, wir haben hier zwar schöne Seen, aber diese sehr natürlichen, schönen sauberen Bäche, die haben wir hier kaum. Und wenn, dann ist es noch eine andere Frage, wie die Angler mit diesem Gut umgehen


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Was aktuelles :
http://img99.*ih.us/img99/7/imgp4086.jpg

und eine etwas ältere ( bafo Saison geht ja die Tage erst los)

















Achja wurde hier eigentlich nach den schönsten Forellen im Sinne von großen Fischen oder im sinne von wirklich hübschen Bildern gefragt ?

Wenns das zweite ist dann ist hier das eine oder andere Bild dabei was hier nciht wirklich hingehört , denn n haufen Zuchtforellen , von denen einige wahrscheinlich schon 2 Stunden in ner Plastiktüte verbracht haben sind nicht so wirklich ästhetisch , ebenso eine unscharfe zusammengequetschte Bachforelle |uhoh:

Naja ansonsten sind hier aber auch sehr viele hübsche Bilder dabei :m


----------



## zesch (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*










+ ich finde Puffforellen sind wie falsche Brüste ! 
(es gibt Sie, jeder staunt, haben aber mit "Natur" nichts mehr zu tun)

(klauen im Fischgeschäft hat mehr Stil...)

Gruß
zesch


----------



## holle (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*



zesch schrieb:


> * + ich finde Puffforellen sind wie falsche Brüste !
> (es gibt Sie, jeder staunt, haben aber mit "Natur" nichts mehr zu tun)*
> 
> (klauen im Fischgeschäft hat mehr Stil...)
> ...



den muss ich mir merken! :q:q:q

meine meinung.


----------



## BigEarn (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*



zesch schrieb:


> + ich finde Puffforellen sind wie falsche Brüste !
> (es gibt Sie, jeder staunt, haben aber mit "Natur" nichts mehr zu tun)
> 
> (klauen im Fischgeschäft hat mehr Stil...)
> ...


 
|good: Mag Puffforellen auch nicht :m

Hier ein paar aeltere Fotos von Trutten aus Irland und NZ

http://img15.*ih.us/img15/4042/imgp1662.jpg

 http://img15.*ih.us/img15/7823/sany0706x.jpg

http://img15.*ih.us/img15/6197/05102007059.jpg


----------



## Master Hecht (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Die Meerforellen sind schön...
die anderen natürlich auch...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## King Wetzel (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Hab hier auch noch nen paar aus unserem privatteich|stolz:


----------



## Streifenjäger (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Ich geb dir ja Recht in dem Punkt, dass man auf Gewässer mit Wildbeständen stolz sein kann und drauf aufpassen muss...

Aber muss man Forellen immer so lieblos auf den Boden klatschen, so dass am besten noch nen Blick in die Bauchhöhle werfen kann und dann ein komplett unscharfes Bild ins AB Stellen? Ich mein das jetzt nicht nur bei Pufffischen sondern auch bei "wilden" Bafos! 

Und es liegt nicht immer an der Kamera...das hier hab ich mit meinem Handy gemacht! Man sieht also, dass die Art der Präsentation nicht von der Kamera abhängig ist.

http://img515.*ih.us/img515/7938/dsc00287.jpg


----------



## zesch (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*






Aye Aye Sir,

Brustimplantate sind bestellt....

___

ich komme aus dem Ruhrpott, da sind viele Angler und wenig Fläche = ich toleriere die Möglichkeit, das es hier Puff Angeleien gibt

__

meine Erfahrungen sind: (war 3 x mal in meinem Leben am Puff gewesen) + hab nur den Besatz der anderen Angler bezahlt und dabei sehr menschliche Erfahrungen gemacht

// das heißt *nicht* das Naturbachangler (besonders Fliegenfischer) eine höhere Stufe Angler darstellen als andere

nur, egal wo man sich "unterhält" machen sich, umgekehrt, die Puffangler über so ein Thema garkeine Gedanken (Fotopräsentation, Kreatur Fisch, etc...)

wieso nur  ? (nicht)

Gruß
zesch

= jetzt wieder on topic...versprochen


----------



## bertman (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Hab jetzt nichts über mir gelesen, kann also auch nichts sagen 

Aber ich werd auch mal meinen Senf beitragen :m 
Nicht die größte, aber eines meiner schönsten Fotos!

http://img152.*ih.us/img152/8578/pict0128.th.jpg

Gruss Robert


----------



## g.schuldes (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Hab ich doch auch...
Ging in der Weser auf Köfi - sollte eigentlich nen Zander sein aber war auch schmackhaft!!!


----------



## maesox (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

So, hier auch welche von mir *(so wie sie eben sind) ..*
























http://img11.*ih.us/img11/3531/img1086.jpg


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

@maesox.

Das letzte Bild ist seehr geil..


----------



## Bellyboater (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Ich hab dann auch mal 2 schöne Bilder.

54cm, letztes Jahr im Februar gefangen






61cm, letztes Jahr im Juni von meiner Freundin gefangen






Die sind übrigens beide mit dem Handy gemacht.


----------



## Hackersepp (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

@Maesox : phenomenale Bilder! Da haben sich ja die Japanbestellungen gelohnt! #h 
Aber auch die Klassiker haben wohl ihre Fängigkeit unter Beweis gestellt! TOP!#6


----------



## maesox (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

@Hackerspezl


Nicht eine auf Japangedöns gefangen!! Aber DANKE #6


----------



## Slotti (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Hab auch noch eins aufm Rechner gefunden


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

@ Stachelritter86 Daiwa stimmt , ist aber ne Exceler


----------



## dani_carp (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

hier eine schöne Forelle vom letzten Jahr


----------



## Malte (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

letztes Jahr im September


----------



## stanleyclan (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

nice pics!!!!


----------



## Master Hecht (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

seh ich auch so das sind mal wirklich schöne Forellen meine größte und auch schönste konnt ich leider nicht fotografieren...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## mixerfisch (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Hallo, hier meine schönste, einzige und erste Meerforelle, geschossen im März 2007 in Bliensdorf, der Abend vor dem Tag der Meerforelle...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Hab malk die übliche sinnfreie Diskussion welche Fische und welche Art von Fotos eingestellt werden dürfen/sollen/müssen kurzerhand gelöscht.

Und zukünftig sollte der Thread wieder zum eisntellen ALLER ARTEN von Forellenbildern dienen, welches der jeweilige Einsteller [laut Threadtitel) für seine schönsten hält..
Danke.


----------



## Sneep (1. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Hallo,

Ich habe hier einige Aufnahmen von Bachforellen.

Alle Tiere stammen aus dem Gewässersystem der Eifelrur.

Es sind zum Teil herrlich gefärbte Tiere. 

Leider haben sie wenig mit der ursprünglichen Wildforelle der Rur zu tun. 
Die Bilder zeigen Forellen aus besetzten fremden Stämmen. Das Extrem ist eine amerikanische Browntrout
(der Fisch mit dem orangen Bauch). Lediglich die kleinste Forelle stammt aus dem alten Wildstamm an der Rur.

Die Bilder habe ich von einem Angehörigen der Lachsgruppe an der Eifelrur. Alle Forellen stammen aus E-Befischungen auf Lachs.

mfG
SNEEP


----------



## Maok (1. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Moin!

Hier ma nen paar schöne Bilder vom letzten Jahr und auch eins von heute (das unterste):










































Grüße

Maok


----------



## maesox (1. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

@Maok

Sehr,sehr schöne pic´s!!!!!!! weiter so!!!!!!#6


----------



## Master Hecht (4. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

wieder schöne Bilder dabei...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## ZanderKalle (4. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Hier mal was goldenes!!!


----------



## Master Hecht (5. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

oh das aber wirklich ne schön große Goldforelle wie schwer war sie denn???

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## THE-real-MATRIX (5. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Hallo,

hab da auch noch 2 Bilder aus Norwegen.

1Mefo hab ich irgendwo in Norwegen am Campingplatz abends gefangen.

2Lachs im Trondheimfjord auf nen Hansenflash vom ufer aus beim Makrelen fischen an der leichten Spinnrute. Ist wohl besser als nen 6er im Lotto:vik:.

Mfg Jörn


----------



## ZanderKalle (5. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> oh das aber wirklich ne schön große Goldforelle wie schwer war sie denn???
> 
> mfg Master Hecht



Die gute hatte 3,5kg..... und hat gut gekämpft am 16er Vorfach!!!


----------



## Master Hecht (9. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

bald ist die Schonzeit vorbei, ab dann erwarte ich neue Bilder...:q:q:q:q

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## WallerKalle04 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=538&pictureid=4084


----------



## Mr.ABCD (10. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

wo fangt ihr denn eure bachforellen in schleswig holstein?gibts denn überhaupt schöne bäche oder flüsse in schleswig holstein mit bafo bestand wo man die teile auch fängT?


----------



## Ollistricker (10. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Naja, vielleicht nicht das schönste Foto aber der Fisch war echt ne Granate.
68 cm und etwa 4,5 Kilo. Klasse 5 Fliegenrute mit ner 0,16er Spitze.


----------



## Tisie (10. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Hi Olli,

sehr schöner Fisch und das an dem Gerät - herrlich #6 ... war sicher ein super Drill?! Auf welche Fliege ist sie Dir gegangen?

Dem Fisch sieht man an, daß er sein Leben nicht in einer Zucht/Forellenpuff verbringen mußte, wirklich sehr schön |rolleyes

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Bei dem Lebensmittelvorrat überlebst Du auch ohne Fisch 'ne Weile


----------



## fishingchamp (10. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Wenn ihr wirklich schöne Fischbilder sehen wollt, dann geht mal auf diese Seite.#6 Einfach mal in der Rubrik "2008" nachschauen. Dieses Jahr ist noch nicht viel drinne.
Stephan ist ein Bekannter von mir und hats wirklich drauf, wenns um dicke Salmoniden geht! Die Fotos sind wirklich gut.
Viele der Bilder in diesem Thread sind meist nicht besonders toll.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (10. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> Viele der Bilder in diesem Thread sind meist nicht besonders toll.



Selbstverständlich sind die Bilder auf der verlinkten Seite der absolute Wahnsinn, aber nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit mit der Spiegelreflex und einem ganzen Team ans Wasser zu rücken #t


----------



## GuidoOo (10. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich sind die Bilder auf der verlinkten Seite der absolute Wahnsinn, aber nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit mit der Spiegelreflex und einem ganzen Team ans Wasser zu rücken #t


#6
Auch ich fand die Bilder H A M M E R, aber wenn man bedenkt, was für ein Aufwand dahinter steckt...


----------



## Pete Pike (10. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Die Bilder mit Polfilter sind gut


----------



## jenzilein (11. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

also die meerforelen ich diesen jahr gefangen hat war leider alle unter 40 cm gg also noch keine bilder hehe |krach:, jens|kopfkrat


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Schöne Fotos!
Da hast du dir viel Mühe gegeben. Weiter so.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wirklich schöne Fischbilder sehen wollt, dann geht mal auf diese Seite.#6 Einfach mal in der Rubrik "2008" nachschauen. Dieses Jahr ist noch nicht viel drinne.
> Stephan ist ein Bekannter von mir und hats wirklich drauf, wenns um dicke Salmoniden geht! Die Fotos sind wirklich gut.
> Viele der Bilder in diesem Thread sind meist nicht besonders toll.


 
Wow! Schöne Bilder mit "Heimatluft", denn an der Ahr hab ich ein paar Jahre gelebt (ist auch jetzt nur "um die Ecke").


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos!
> Da hast du dir viel Mühe gegeben. Weiter so.


Ja danke werde hoffentlich diese Jahr noch welche einstellen.:vik:


----------



## Wassermännchen (13. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*







Hier ist mein Bild zwar keine Forellen ober nahe Verwandte....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

@Wassermännchen: Top Foto! #6

Und auch sehr schöne Fische!


----------



## maesox (13. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Sehr schöne Bilder !!!#6

Ohne Müllbeutel einfach schön anzusehen!!!


----------



## barsch-catcher (13. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Hallo, hab no ne nette seefo für euch


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Schöner Brummer die Seeforelle!#6

Hier mal ein Saibling aus dem letzten Frühjahr...


http://img9.*ih.us/img9/553/weiherjan08.jpg


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Bei uns im Bach beissen die gut auf Spinner!

Schöner Fisch Dirk!


----------



## Elfchen_19 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Mein schönstes und auch aktuellstes - heute beim persönlichen Anangeln (Schonzeitende der Trutten in NRW - die waren noch vom letzten Jahr drin) an unserem Vereinssee in der Eifel erangeln dürfen - zusammen 7.480 Gramm :


----------



## GreenMonsta (16. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Regenbogenforelle,65cm und 3,5 kg

http://img523.*ih.us/img523/276/65cmregenbogenforelle34.jpg

Und ein Bachsaibling 54cm und 1,3kg

http://img523.*ih.us/img523/2615/dsci0512.jpg


lg,Ben


----------



## Sir Zanderlott (16. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

ich hab auch ein forellen bild.war aber im letzten jahr.an uwes forellensee in sereetz.52cm kilo#c


----------



## gismowolf (16. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

So sehe ich die Forelle am Liebsten!!:q


----------



## Case (16. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Aber das ist kein Nudelsalat den Du zu den Forellen servierst..???

Case


----------



## gismowolf (16. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

@Case!
Ganz oben: gedünstete Karotten
Mitte:Kartoffelsalat mit Mayonese
unten:Gurkensalat
Bachforellen 30cm gewürzt mit Dill,Salz und Knoblauch - in Sesam gewälzt und in Butter gebraten!!
Dazu ein bis zwei Achterl Welschriesling


----------



## Case (16. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*



gismowolf schrieb:


> @Case!
> Ganz oben: gedünstete Karotten
> Mitte:Kartoffelsalat mit Mayonese
> unten:Gurkensalat
> ...



Puhhh...da bin ich aber beruhigt:q

Fisch und Nudeln geht ja gar nicht. Noch nicht mal für nen Schwaben.

Case


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Eins der angenehmsten Bilder dich ich hier bisher gesehen hab


----------



## fishingchamp (16. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

@gismowolf
sieht lecker aus! Da läuft mir selbst als C&Rer das Wasser im Mund zusammen. #6
Mal wieder ne Forelle oder Barsch- / Zanderfilets. Ohja! Der nächste vernünftige Zander oder Barsch aus dem Rhein muss dran glauben.:q


----------



## marca (16. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Na denn hier auch mal ein Vorher/Nachher:


----------



## skatefreak (16. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Also wenn links vorher und rechts das nachher Bild ist dann machst du irgendetwas falsch :q#h


----------



## daci7 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Ich hätte auchnoch was...
wurd aber schon vor längerer Zeit gemacht (in Karelien, russische Seite) der Fisch wurd dann auch traditionell eingesalzen, in nasse handtücher gewickelt, nen Tag unters Moos gelegt und dann zum Frühstück roh aufs frische Graubrot geschnitten, köstlich!
zusammen mit Blaubeertee oder wahlweise Vodka gab das nen stärkendes Frühstück für nen neuen Angeltag =)


----------



## Waggel (22. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

:vik::vik::vik::vik:33cm ..kein Riese ist aber schön wie ich finde!


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

War heut auch mal wieder am Teich.
Wasser hat allerdings immer noch um die 0°C!

Deshalb sind mir "nur" Saiblinge auf den Spinner gegangen.

Der hier war der Schönste...


http://img150.*ih.us/img150/7931/gemischtepics017.jpg
http://img150.*ih.us/img150


[URL="http://img223.*ih.us/my.php?image=gemischtepics019.jpg"][IMG]http://img223.*ih.us/img223/2962/gemischtepics019.jpg
http://img223.*ih.us/img223


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Das dritte Bild war laut Deiner Aussage hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2411824&postcount=132 vom letzten Jahr, wie auch der Bildname vermuten lässt?


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das dritte Bild war laut Deiner Aussage hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2411824&postcount=132 vom letzten Jahr, wie auch der Bildname vermuten lässt?




Oh ja!|bigeyes#t#q

Hab die Bilder von gestern in den gleichen Ordner rein kopiert wie das, wo der Letztjahresfisch drin ist...
Und gestern scheinbar den Kerl nochmal hier mit rein genommen!|rolleyes

Asche auf mein Haupt!
Werd's gleich mal ändern!:m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Aber schön zu sehen das ihr jedes Jahr so klasse Fische habt, der Köder scheint auch ähnlich? Dann werde ich ab dem 01.04. wohl auch die Erfolgsköder vom letzten Saiusonstart testen, mal sehen ob das bei uns auch so geht!


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Aber schön zu sehen das ihr jedes Jahr so klasse Fische habt, der Köder scheint auch ähnlich? Dann werde ich ab dem 01.04. wohl auch die Erfolgsköder vom letzten Saiusonstart testen, mal sehen ob das bei uns auch so geht!



  Moin erst mal!#h

Ja, die wachsen ganz gut ab.
Aber es sind auch schon ganz schön viele Köcherfliegenlarven unterwegs, obwohl das Wasser noch popokalt ist!
Hab die Fische gestern ja immer im Wasser abgehakt und mir dabei jedes mal fast die Pfote abgefroren.

Köder ist wirklich ähnlich!
Bin mittlerweile nur von den blöden Drillingen weg und hab überall Einzelhaken dran, ohne Widerhaken.

Klar, man hat so auch mal den einen oder anderen Aussteiger, aber kann so echt fast jeden Fisch zurücksetzen, wenn man will.
Gestern hatte ich außer Spinrute und Fotoapparat auch gar nix dabei um nen Fisch abzuschlagen. Dabei hab ich dann gemerkt, dass es echt bescheiden geht, vernünftige Fotos zu machen, wenn der Fisch unbeschadet wieder schwimmen soll.
Deshalb auch nur Fotos von dem Einen!
Den hätte ich eigentlich mitnehmen sollen, weil er ne Reiherverletzung an der Brustflosse und auch oben am Rücken ne ältere Verletzung hatte. Aber er war ansonsten so propper und sah gesund aus...#c
Hab deshalb ein leicht schlechtes Gewissen und hoffe er kommt durch!|rolleyes
Komisch gelle, in Afrika sterben im Halbminutentakt Kinder und Dirk S. macht sich nen Kopf um einen Fisch!


Oh, ich glaube, ich sabbel seit einiger Zeit OT!#t


----------



## Forellemcatcher (23. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

tach dass sind ein paar bilder der letzten forellen


----------



## GuidoOo (23. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Schöner Fisch ( der letzte)
Aber warum heißt das 2te Bild
KLO.JPG ?:vik:


----------



## King Wetzel (24. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Hab heute meine erste Bafo gefangen|stolz: (deshalb auch das schlechte bild|rotwerden) sie war ca 30 cm lang


----------



## Forellemcatcher (24. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Schöner Fisch ( der letzte)
Aber warum heißt das 2te Bild
KLO.JPG ?:vik:[/quote]

ich hab die irgendwie genannt
zufall dass da klo raus kam
mfg


----------



## Master Hecht (29. März 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Läuft es bei euch im Moment auch nicht mehr???
Sonst wirds Zeit für nen paar Bilder hier...:vik::vik:

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Lil Torres (17. April 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

hallo leute,

hier mal was von mir... #:

2 regenbogner, 42 und 50 cm


http://img259.*ih.us/img259/2206/bild0044.jpg


----------



## crazyracer22 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

64cm 2830g Bericht ist im " Bachforellenpirsch "


----------



## Lil Torres (19. April 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

@crazyracer22

wunderschöner fisch!! #r


----------



## skatefreak (19. April 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

@lil torres: bist du sicher dass das dein schönstes forellenbild ist?


----------



## Master Hecht (19. April 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

solche Kommentare brauchen wir hier nicht...


----------



## Lil Torres (19. April 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

@skatefreak

ja, weil es eins meiner wenigen bilder ist die ich überhaupt von gefangenen fischen habe.

und von daher halt mein bestes, wie ich finde. 

aber da jeder von euch einen anderen geschmack hat was "schöne forellenbilder" betrifft, muss es ja auch nicht jedem gefallen... ist ja auch völlig ok so. :vik:

werde meine cam jetzt öfter mit ans wasser nehmen und vielleicht kommt ja dann mal was dabei raus, was dir oder auch dem ein oder anderen hier besser gefällt. #6


----------



## Tisie (21. April 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten Forellenbilder*

Hi,

ist zwar nicht mein schönstes, aber mein aktuellstes Forellenbild  ... Meerforelle, 64cm, mit der Fliege (Garnelenimitation) in der dänischen Ostsee gefangen.

Gruß, Matthias
--

EDIT: Ich habe das Foto mal gegen ein schöneres vom gleichen Fisch ausgetauscht, das wir letztens von der kaputten Kamera meines Kumpels retten konnten.

--


----------

